# Le vostre esperienze e/o storie



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2015)

Topic ciclico, ma che ogni tanto va riproposto. 
Raccontate qui le vostre esperienze o storie che avete sentito riguardo il mondo dei misteri ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2015)

Io volevo il seguito di [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] (mi pare fosse lui all'epoca) ma non ha più detto nulla.


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io volevo il seguito di [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] (mi pare fosse lui all'epoca) ma non ha più detto nulla.



Caspita che memoria! 
Si sono io. A proposito sul cellulare ho una registrazione audio, se qualcuno mi dice dove posso upparla la posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Caspita che memoria!
> Si sono io. A proposito sul cellulare ho una registrazione audio, se qualcuno mi dice dove posso upparla la posto.



Chissene dell'audio, fa più paura l'impressione del testo.

Ma non ci sono stati sviluppi (non è che mi devi dire quali, solo se sì o no) ?


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissene dell'audio, fa più paura l'impressione del testo.
> 
> Ma non ci sono stati sviluppi (non è che mi devi dire quali, solo se sì o no) ?



Purtroppo no, nel senso che alla fine cambiarono ufficio (e vorrei vedè, la situazione era insostenibile). I miei zii contattarono un gruppo di ricerca di Roma sul paranormale che fece un sopralluogo e dormì una notte nel posto, ma non si manifestò. Da allora non sapemmo più nulla.

Scoprimmo solo che in realtà non eravamo i primi a cui capitò questa cosa. L'ufficio era stato occupato in precedenza da un'altra persona che ci riferì di aver avuto la stessa esperienza (e per questo lo lasciò) e, prima di lui ancora, c'era un macello (anche questo lasciò il posto perché i macchinari si azionavano da soli). In pratica i proprietari di questa struttura ne erano ben consapevoli ma non dissero mai nulla. 
L'audio è carino eh  Non si sente granché ma i brividi te li fa venire!


----------



## aleslash (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no, nel senso che alla fine cambiarono ufficio (e vorrei vedè, la situazione era insostenibile). I miei zii contattarono un gruppo di ricerca di Roma sul paranormale che fece un sopralluogo e dormì una notte nel posto, ma non si manifestò. Da allora non sapemmo più nulla.
> 
> Scoprimmo solo che in realtà non eravamo i primi a cui capitò questa cosa. L'ufficio era stato occupato in precedenza da un'altra persona che ci riferì di aver avuto la stessa esperienza (e per questo lo lasciò) e, prima di lui ancora, c'era un macello (anche questo lasciò il posto perché i macchinari si azionavano da soli). In pratica i proprietari di questa struttura ne erano ben consapevoli ma non dissero mai nulla.
> L'audio è carino eh  Non si sente granché ma i brividi te li fa venire!



Aspetta aspetta, racconta un po' sta storia per bene che non so niente


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta, racconta un po' sta storia per bene che non so niente



Allora, tutto risale a due anni fa, luglio/agosto.
I miei zii hanno un'agenzia di call center con un ufficio in una struttura in periferia (di Napoli) vicino ad altre abitazioni/villette. Ci lavorano all'interno mia zia e altre 6/7 persone. Premetto che il tutto non accade all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ma va avanti da qualche annetto ma mai eventi così eclatanti da suscitare interesse. 
In pratica si manifesta uno spirito (come lo si vuol chiamare) di cui si sente solo la voce che dice ripetutamente "via, andate via", sibilando. Lì per lì non gli si da conto, sarà uno spiffero d'aria e la suggestione. La cosa però si protrae e ad un certo punto oltre che nel dire "andate via" comincia anche a nominare le persone all'interno: "Tizio, via" "Tizio, morirari". Di tutti. 
Allorché noi della famiglia ci rechiamo lì (un po' alla volta) per cercare di capire cosa succede e bhe...ogni volta che una persona entra la voce ripete il suo nome e gli dice "morirai". Ha fatto anche il mio.
Purtroppo però con il passar del tempo farà anche altro. I mobili si spostano da soli, carte che cadono dagli scaffali, scrivanie (belle pesanti, fidatevi) spostate di netto, le ragazze che lavorano lì vengono scaraventate a terra e addirittura un paio di volte due di loro vengono tirate per i capelli. Un'altra volta, invece, una viene chiusa a chiave dentro il bagno (la chiave però non c'era, tolta proprio per evitare questa cosa).
La cosa più eclatante è un'altra, l'ho visto e sentita con i miei occhi e le mie orecchie, che mi ha fatto credere definitivamente alla cosa (io non ho mai creduto ai fantasmi e ho sempre fatto fatica a credere nella vita dopo la morte, sono anche ateo, figurarsi!). Andiamo io e mio cugino lì, un pomeriggio. Mio cugino sulla carta d'identità ha davvero un brutto nome, Daniello, e per questo l'abbiamo sempre chiamato Daniele. A parte noi della famiglia nessuno sa che si chiama Daniello in realtà. Bene, entriamo lì e dopo qualche minuto lo spirito fa "Daniello, morirai...". 
Ma non è finita qui! Lo stesso giorno (così come in altri) compaiono delle croci al contrario disegnate col gesso su scrivanie e sedie. Magari sarà uno scherzo di pessimo gusto, allora le cancello tutte e TUTTI usciamo dall'ufficio. Rientriamo dopo 10 minuti e le croci sono di nuovo lì, come prima!
Accadevano anche altre cose, cose che per poco non hanno mandato mia zia seriamente in crisi psicologica, perché con lei parlava e diceva anche altre cose. 
Sul vecchio forum forse lo scrissi.

Crederci o no questa è la mia esperienza e raccontarla ogni volta mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, anche a distanza di anni.
Ogni tanto ci ripenso e mi dico "ma sarà stata una ***....", però i fatti erano altri.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2015)

posta l'audio


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> posta l'audio



Se mi dite come lo faccio


----------



## aleslash (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se mi dite come lo faccio



Prova a caricarlo su soundcloud


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2015)

e poi metti il link qui


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

Eccolo, spero vada bene:


```
https://soundcloud.com/antonio-orefice/voice-003
```

Ascoltatelo con le cuffie. Si sente all'inizio e verso la fine. Purtroppo la registrazione è quella che è, all'epoca avevo un cellulare a vapore.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eccolo, spero vada bene:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ti ho corretto il link  Comunque non lo ascolto nemmeno se mi pagassero 1 milioni di euro. Forse domani quando c'è tutto ben illuminato in casa potrei farci un pensierino


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Allora, tutto risale a due anni fa, luglio/agosto.
> I miei zii hanno un'agenzia di call center con un ufficio in una struttura in periferia (di Napoli) vicino ad altre abitazioni/villette. Ci lavorano all'interno mia zia e altre 6/7 persone. Premetto che il tutto non accade all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ma va avanti da qualche annetto ma mai eventi così eclatanti da suscitare interesse.
> In pratica si manifesta uno spirito (come lo si vuol chiamare) di cui si sente solo la voce che dice ripetutamente "via, andate via", sibilando. Lì per lì non gli si da conto, sarà uno spiffero d'aria e la suggestione. La cosa però si protrae e ad un certo punto oltre che nel dire "andate via" comincia anche a nominare le persone all'interno: "Tizio, via" "Tizio, morirari". Di tutti.
> Allorché noi della famiglia ci rechiamo lì (un po' alla volta) per cercare di capire cosa succede e bhe...ogni volta che una persona entra la voce ripete il suo nome e gli dice "morirai". Ha fatto anche il mio.
> ...



Come è finita la faccenda?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Giugno 2015)

Posto un esperienza meno traumatizzante ma giuro vera,
parecchi anni fà ero ragazzino ci fu uno spettacolo in TV con Uri Geller, il quale invitò i telespettatori a casa a mettere un dito sull'orologio e ruotarlo pensando intensamente a un ora , le 10:15, mia madre che stava vedendo lo spettacolo con mè lo fece, ma li per li non accadde niente, dopo parecchio tempo quando stavamo per andare a letto guardò l'orologio e mi disse che strano si è fermato, fece per toccare la rotellina, allora aveva ancora un orologio a carica, e proprio in quel momento davanti ai nostri occhi le lancette iniziarono a girare all'impazzata per qualche secondo finché non si fermarono proprio sulle 10:15.


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ti ho corretto il link  Comunque non lo ascolto nemmeno se mi pagassero 1 milioni di euro. Forse domani quando c'è tutto ben illuminato in casa potrei farci un pensierino



Grazie! Alla fine in questo qui non c'è nulla di che rispetto al resto  Devo vedere se qualcun altro ne ha altre, nel caso le posto 


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come è finita la faccenda?



scritto su, mi cito:
alla fine cambiarono ufficio (e vorrei vedè, la situazione era insostenibile). I miei zii contattarono un gruppo di ricerca di Roma sul paranormale che fece un sopralluogo e dormì una notte nel posto, ma non si manifestò. Da allora non sapemmo più nulla.
Scoprimmo solo che in realtà non eravamo i primi a cui capitò questa cosa. L'ufficio era stato occupato in precedenza da un'altra persona che ci riferì di aver avuto la stessa esperienza (e per questo lo lasciò) e, prima di lui ancora, c'era un macello (anche questo lasciò il posto perché i macchinari si azionavano da soli). In pratica i proprietari di questa struttura ne erano ben consapevoli ma non dissero mai nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Grazie! Alla fine in questo qui non c'è nulla di che rispetto al resto  Devo vedere se qualcun altro ne ha altre, nel caso le posto
> 
> 
> scritto su, mi cito:
> ...



Scusami, non avevo visto. Comunque chissà che fine ha fatto la struttura.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

Ho un cugino appassionato di queste cose, con un gruppo che ha conosciuto in internet di tanto in tanto passano la notte in strutture abbandonate in tutta Italia che si dice siano infestate, ma per ora a parte qualche noia con i carabinieri quando li pizzicano non ha avuto esperienze particolari.


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scusami, non avevo visto. Comunque chissà che fine ha fatto la struttura.



Figurati!  Da quel che so è ancora lì ma inaffittata. Ora sono fuori per studio ma quando torno ci faccio un giro in auto per vedere se c'è movimento 
Vi giuro che mi rode tanto non avere più notizie!



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho un cugino appassionato di queste cose, con un gruppo che ha conosciuto in internet di tanto in tanto passano la notte in strutture abbandonate in tutta Italia che si dice siano infestate, ma per ora a parte qualche noia con i carabinieri quando li pizzicano non ha avuto esperienze particolari.



Si, di solito quando si cerca di proposito non avviene mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

Qualche temerario ha avuto il coraggio di ascoltare il file audio postato?


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualche temerario ha avuto il coraggio di ascoltare il file audio postato?



 si sente abbastanza nitidamente una voce che dice:"Bonera rinnoveraaaa"


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualche temerario ha avuto il coraggio di ascoltare il file audio postato?



Ho sentito una voce sibilante verso 0:16 e verso 0:41 e verso 0:56, ma non ho capito cosa dicesse. Sembrava dire sempre la stessa cosa.
Poi alla fine nel silenzio totale improvvisamente si sentono le ragazze del call center che rispondono tutte contemporaneamente urlando PRONTO?! e io stavo con l'orecchio vicino alla cassa per sentire meglio


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho sentito una voce sibilante verso 0:16 e verso 0:41 e verso 0:56, ma non ho capito cosa dicesse. Sembrava dire sempre la stessa cosa.
> Poi alla fine nel silenzio totale improvvisamente si sentono le ragazze del call center che rispondono tutte contemporaneamente urlando PRONTO?! e io stavo con l'orecchio vicino alla cassa per sentire meglio



Si, dice "via" sibilando.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> si sente abbastanza nitidamente una voce che dice:"Bonera rinnoveraaaa"





Butcher ha scritto:


> Si, dice "via" sibilando.



Pertanto "Bonera via"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

La parte divertente della faccenda è che se esistessero realmente i fantasmi non si potrebbe più parlare di "sovrannaturale",
semplicemente vorrebbe dire che la nostra aurea bioenergetica una volta morti passerebbe a un successivo stadio naturale, anche se a noi sconosciuto,
un pò come una larva che diviene farfalla 

Non scordiamoci che oggi la scienza teorizza l'esistenza di diverse "dimensioni" a noi precluse,
ma chissà, magari solo da "vivi".


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La parte divertente della faccenda è che se esistessero realmente i fantasmi non si potrebbe più parlare di "sovrannaturale",
> semplicemente vorrebbe dire che la nostra aurea bioenergetica una volta morti passerebbe a un successivo stadio naturale, anche se a noi sconosciuto,
> un pò come una larva che diviene farfalla
> 
> ...


Uno stadio successivo alla vita materiale? A livello scientifico non credo sia possibile.


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uno stadio successivo alla vita materiale? A livello scientifico non credo sia possibile.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uno stadio successivo alla vita materiale? A livello scientifico non credo sia possibile.





Hammer ha scritto:


> .



Il mio è un giochetto di logica, non sto affermando che i fantasmi esistano o che la scienza li preveda,
ma se esistessero davvero, sarebbero automaticamente scientificamente possibili.

Ovviamente vale per ogni fantasia: super eroi, vampiri, fate turchine e persino per Dio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il mio è un giochetto di logica, non sto affermando che i fantasmi esistano o che la scienza li preveda,
> ma se esistessero davvero, sarebbero automaticamente scientificamente possibili.
> 
> Ovviamente vale per ogni fantasia: super eroi, vampiri, fate turchine e persino per Dio.



Beh questo è ovvio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh questo è ovvio.



In sintesi, se esistesse ciò che noi definiamo "paranormale" non sarebbe altro che un ramo della scienza che non conosciamo


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2015)

mannaggia a voi ho ascoltato l audio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La parte divertente della faccenda è che se esistessero realmente i fantasmi non si potrebbe più parlare di "sovrannaturale",
> semplicemente vorrebbe dire che la nostra aurea bioenergetica una volta morti passerebbe a un successivo stadio naturale, anche se a noi sconosciuto,
> un pò come una larva che diviene farfalla
> 
> ...


E chi lo dice che i fantasmi siano vite oltre la morte? Magari potrebbero essere una specie di viventi gassosa.


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La parte divertente della faccenda è che se esistessero realmente i fantasmi non si potrebbe più parlare di "sovrannaturale",
> semplicemente vorrebbe dire che la nostra aurea bioenergetica una volta morti passerebbe a un successivo stadio naturale, anche se a noi sconosciuto,
> un pò come una larva che diviene farfalla
> 
> ...



Tendenzialmente la penso così.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E chi lo dice che i fantasmi siano vite oltre la morte? Magari potrebbero essere una specie di viventi gassosa.



Nel campo delle pure ipotesi non sarebbe assolutamente da escludere.
una forma intelligente allo stato gassoso che si diverte a farci prendere degli spaventi  sarebbe divertente


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mannaggia a voi ho ascoltato l audio...



Sei riuscito a chiudere occhio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2015)

Ho capito tutto  

i tipi prendevano l'affitto anticipato poi facevano sta cosa del fantasma e accattavano i soldi aggratis.. hahaha 

capisciammè... 

IO VI AMO , per inciso ..l'audio non lo ascolto manco se mi pagate 100 euro solo a sentire la storia mi sono hahato sotto


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito tutto
> 
> i tipi prendevano l'affitto anticipato poi facevano sta cosa del fantasma e accattavano i soldi aggratis.. hahaha
> 
> ...


il momento peggiore dell'audio è quando, verso la fine, le ragazze del call center si mettono ad urlare tutte insieme "pronto!".
Per il resto non si capisce niente, se ti impegni riesci a sentire "via" all'inizio, ma se non avessi saputo _cosa sentire_ probabilmente non me ne sarei nemmeno accorto.
Il racconto rende molto meglio.


----------



## Doctore (5 Luglio 2015)

Non so voi ragazzi a me non succede mai nulla di inspiegabile...sento sempre i racconti degli altri.
Sarò fatto male o in malafede ma se non vedo non credo...forse non mi faccio influenzare o semplicemente su certe situazioni sono superficiale e non gli do peso.
Per farvi un esempio se per caso vedo un disco volante do per scontato che sia roba umana senza pensarci anche perche non credo in nessun modo agli et che ci visitano...lo stesso discorso vale per i fantasmi.
Vorrei precisare che non sono l uomo con tutte le certezze di questo mondo senza paura...se mi buttate in una casa abbandonata ''infestata'' mi cago addosso come tutti eh.


----------



## Morghot (6 Luglio 2015)

Fin da piccolo prego di vedere qualcosa di pazzo/inspiegabile ma non mi è mai capitato niente manco per sbaglio... e forse è meglio così magari poi impazzisco o mi cago troppo addosso non si sa mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non so voi ragazzi a me non succede mai nulla di inspiegabile...sento sempre i racconti degli altri.
> Sarò fatto male o in malafede ma se non vedo non credo...forse non mi faccio influenzare o semplicemente su certe situazioni sono superficiale e non gli do peso.
> Per farvi un esempio se per caso vedo un disco volante do per scontato che sia roba umana senza pensarci anche perche non credo in nessun modo agli et che ci visitano...lo stesso discorso vale per i fantasmi.
> Vorrei precisare che non sono l uomo con tutte le certezze di questo mondo senza paura...se mi buttate in una casa abbandonata ''infestata'' mi cago addosso come tutti eh.



Anche me stessa cosa.


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Allora, tutto risale a due anni fa, luglio/agosto.
> I miei zii hanno un'agenzia di call center con un ufficio in una struttura in periferia (di Napoli) vicino ad altre abitazioni/villette. Ci lavorano all'interno mia zia e altre 6/7 persone. Premetto che il tutto non accade all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ma va avanti da qualche annetto ma mai eventi così eclatanti da suscitare interesse.
> In pratica si manifesta uno spirito (come lo si vuol chiamare) di cui si sente solo la voce che dice ripetutamente "via, andate via", sibilando. Lì per lì non gli si da conto, sarà uno spiffero d'aria e la suggestione. La cosa però si protrae e ad un certo punto oltre che nel dire "andate via" comincia anche a nominare le persone all'interno: "Tizio, via" "Tizio, morirari". Di tutti.
> Allorché noi della famiglia ci rechiamo lì (un po' alla volta) per cercare di capire cosa succede e bhe...ogni volta che una persona entra la voce ripete il suo nome e gli dice "morirai". Ha fatto anche il mio.
> ...





Stanotte credo la passerò sveglio...


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Allora, tutto risale a due anni fa, luglio/agosto.
> I miei zii hanno un'agenzia di call center con un ufficio in una struttura in periferia (di Napoli) vicino ad altre abitazioni/villette. Ci lavorano all'interno mia zia e altre 6/7 persone. Premetto che il tutto non accade all'improvviso da un giorno all'altro ma va avanti da qualche annetto ma mai eventi così eclatanti da suscitare interesse.
> In pratica si manifesta uno spirito (come lo si vuol chiamare) di cui si sente solo la voce che dice ripetutamente "via, andate via", sibilando. Lì per lì non gli si da conto, sarà uno spiffero d'aria e la suggestione. La cosa però si protrae e ad un certo punto oltre che nel dire "andate via" comincia anche a nominare le persone all'interno: "Tizio, via" "Tizio, morirari". Di tutti.
> Allorché noi della famiglia ci rechiamo lì (un po' alla volta) per cercare di capire cosa succede e bhe...ogni volta che una persona entra la voce ripete il suo nome e gli dice "morirai". Ha fatto anche il mio.
> ...



Storia veramente da brivido.Sono le 2 e 16 ed ho appena ascoltato l'audio, avevo la luce accesa e l'ho spenta apposta.Sembra che dica sottovoce "Morirai" e la cosa non mi ha causato grande terrore.Mi ha fatto saltare dal divano la parte finale, in cui si sente la voce delle ragazze del call center.

Comunque dovevate chiamare loro per farvi risolvere il problema 










P.S: Ho letto solo ora che avete scritto che dice "Via" oh ma sarà stata suggestione la mia, ma a me pare di sentire "Morirai" dopo mi riascolto il file....Ora mi aspettano latte e biscotti  
Magari poi racconterò qualche storia pure io..

P.S: Ho appena riascoltato l'audio a 41 secondi circa si sente bene che dice "Vai via" poi pare che lo ripeta anche a 57 secondi, ma questa volta è meno nitido.Andiamo a fargli il sedere a strisce a sto spiritello da 4 soldi


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Storia veramente da brivido.Sono le 2 e 16 ed ho appena ascoltato l'audio, avevo la luce accesa e l'ho spenta apposta.Sembra che dica sottovoce "Morirai" e la cosa non mi ha causato grande terrore.Mi ha fatto saltare dal divano la parte finale, in cui si sente la voce delle ragazze del call center.
> 
> Comunque dovevate chiamare loro per farvi risolvere il problema
> 
> ...



Si, qui dice solo "via".
C'erano anche altri audio e sto cercando di farmeli mandare, sinceramente mi è venuta la curiosità di riascoltarli...anche se attualmente vivo da solo e la paura sarebbe tanta 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito tutto
> 
> i tipi prendevano l'affitto anticipato poi facevano sta cosa del fantasma e accattavano i soldi aggratis.. hahaha
> 
> ...



Ahaha sisi ma l'avevamo pensato, però nessun intrallazzo con gli affitti per fortuna!


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Luglio 2015)

Racconto pure io una storia che mi capitò molto tempo fa.Premetto che sono Ateo e che sono sempre molto scettico sui fenomeni paranormali, ma quel giorno vidi qualcosa di inspiegabile e lo vidi proprio coi miei occhi.

Avevo 9/10 anni e come sempre il pomeriggio uscivo coi miei fratelli (più grandi di me) e i suoi amici davanti casa, si giocava a nascondino, si parlava, si andava in bici, si facevano cavolate...Insomma le solite cose.Quel giorno decidemmo d'andare a far visita alla "casa maledetta". Era una casa abbandonata che dista circa a 500/700 metri da casa mia.La gente del posto diceva di non andarci non perchè fosse infestata, ma perchè era pericolante e non era consigliato entrarci, visto che poteva crollarci addosso qualcosa da un momento all'altro.Arrivati davanti questa casa facemmo il classico gioco stupido della "prova di coraggio" io ero il più piccolo e volevo dimostrare a tutti quanti d'essere il più coraggioso.Saremmo stati in 7 o 8 e io ero capo fila.Anche se era giorno avevo una tremenda paura, quella casa era ricoperta da una strana atmosfera.Arrivammo fino al secondo piano, poi cercammo le scale per andare al terzo, ma erano completamente distrutte, quindi il terzo piano era inaccessibile.La casa era vuota e non accadde nulla di strano.Una volta usciti fuori e con la sicurezza d'essere salvi iniziammo a tirare sassi nella finestra del terzo piano.Sinceramente non ricordo il motivo di tale mossa, e non credo nemmeno che avesse un senso questa cosa, volevamo solo divertirci e lanciare sassi era divertente.Ne lanciammo molti, fino al momento in cui un mio amico preso un sasso (sapete quei sassi strani?Quelli che li guardi e dici "Ma che razza di forma ha questo sasso?"Insomma uno di quei sassi che i resta impresso nella mente per qualche minuto) e disse guardate che forma strana ha questo sasso (mostrandolo a tutti) e poi lo lanciò dentro la finestra era l'ultimo sasso lanciato, nessuno ne aveva più lanciati altri perchè ci stufammo. Rimanemmo sotto questa casa a parlare e a deridere la storia sulla maledizione che si portava dietro, e circa 30 secondi/1 minuto dopo aver lanciato il sasso (quello dalla forma strana) la pietra ci tornò indietro.Fece una sorta d'arco, e rischiò di colpire uno di noi.Scappammo di corsa e non ci tornammo mai più.

Sinceramente non so cosa possa esser successo, ricordo che ai tempi tiravamo fuori teorie senza logica "Forse c'era un materasso dentro la stanza e il sasso è rimbalzato fuori" si certo, ma come si piega il fatto che il sasso non tornò immediatamente fuori?Passarono dai 30 ai 60 secondi prima che il sasso venne di nuovo fuori e non cadde dalla finestra rotolando, fu proprio come se lo lanciarono.In quella casa non c'era assolutamente nessuno, non ci andava mai nessuno, ma soprattutto il terzo piano era inaccessibile e nessuno sapeva che noi andavamo li quel pomeriggio, fu una cosa scelta sul momento, quindi anche la teoria dello scherzo da parte di qualcuno non sta in piedi, ma anche se ci avessero fatto uno scherzo, avremmo sicuramente sentito i rumori mentre eravamo dentro, avremmo sentito la presenza di qualcuno, visto che la casa era molto vecchia e ad ogni passo si sentiva scricchiolare qualcosa.
Son passati tantissimi anni e questa scena se la ricordano ancora adesso tutti i presenti.Io non me la so spiegare questa cosa.
Per me è una cosa assurda.Non riesco a trovargli una spiegazione.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Luglio 2015)

Lasciate perdere, ve lo dico col massimo di interesse personale! Sono spiriti, ma non dei morti: angeli demoniaci decaduti che godono nel fare del male, terrorizzare, ingannare, creare problemi di varia natura. 
VADE RETRO!!!!!! Poi fate come volete, ma vi dò un consiglio davvero d'oro: nel campo sono documentato.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere, ve lo dico col massimo di interesse personale! Sono spiriti, ma non dei morti: angeli demoniaci decaduti che godono nel fare del male, terrorizzare, ingannare, creare problemi di varia natura.
> VADE RETRO!!!!!! Poi fate come volete, ma vi dò un consiglio davvero d'oro: nel campo sono documentato.


Dove ci si potrebbe documentare?
Io sono davvero scettico


----------



## wildfrank (16 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Dove ci si potrebbe documentare?
> Io sono davvero scettico



Tra il tuo scetticismo e il sondare un campo sconosciuto e nuovo ci deve essere un avvicinamento; diciamo che certe verità puoi trovarle dove non ti aspetteresti mai di incontrarle, e da persone con cui non ti sogneresti (forse) mai di scambiare punti di vista....


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Tra il tuo scetticismo e il sondare un campo sconosciuto e nuovo ci deve essere un avvicinamento; diciamo che certe verità puoi trovarle dove non ti aspetteresti mai di incontrarle, e da persone con cui non ti sogneresti (forse) mai di scambiare punti di vista....


Risposta criptica 
Sono scettico, ma comunque incuriosito e per questo chiedevo dove potermi documentare. Che so, libri, siti internet seri o cose del genere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Risposta criptica
> Sono scettico, ma comunque incuriosito e per questo chiedevo dove potermi documentare. Che so, libri, siti internet seri o cose del genere.



Ti consiglio di affittare per qualche mese l'ufficio a Napoli di [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] 
sempre meglio le esperienze sul campo


----------



## Butcher (16 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di affittare per qualche mese l'ufficio a Napoli di [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]
> sempre meglio le esperienze sul campo



Magari fosse mio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere, ve lo dico col massimo di interesse personale! Sono spiriti, ma non dei morti: angeli demoniaci decaduti che godono nel fare del male, terrorizzare, ingannare, creare problemi di varia natura.
> VADE RETRO!!!!!! Poi fate come volete, ma vi dò un consiglio davvero d'oro: nel campo sono documentato.



che diavolo vuol dire angeli demoniaci decaduti?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (17 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> che diavolo vuol dire angeli demoniaci decaduti?



In principio vi erano i Cieli e il Paradiso, abitati da Angeli, dopodichè uno di loro (Lucifero) insieme ad altri angeli si ribellò a Dio. Vennero banditi dal paradiso, scaraventati negli inferi e divennero Demoni.
Ovviamente è letteratura, nulla di più (almeno spero)


----------



## Doctore (17 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere, ve lo dico col massimo di interesse personale! Sono spiriti, ma non dei morti: angeli demoniaci decaduti che godono nel fare del male, terrorizzare, ingannare, creare problemi di varia natura.
> VADE RETRO!!!!!! Poi fate come volete, ma vi dò un consiglio davvero d'oro: nel campo sono documentato.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> In principio vi erano i Cieli e il Paradiso, abitati da Angeli, dopodichè uno di loro (Lucifero) insieme ad altri angeli si ribellò a Dio. Vennero banditi dal paradiso, scaraventati negli inferi e divennero Demoni.
> Ovviamente è letteratura, nulla di più (almeno spero)



Comincia a cambiare il tuo nick.....và! 
C'è si Letteratura, ma trovo difficile sia solo coincidenza l'aumentare di sette sataniche, possessioni, malvagità gratuita, ma anche disordini internazionali, genocidi di popoli, guerre...soprattutto negli ultimi 100 anni.....solo casualità? Ognuno la pensi come crede, ma io dico di no.
Comunque l'unica cosa errata che hai scritto è che queste creature siano negli inferi......no no, sono tra noi e molto attivi!! Comunque sono attesi sviluppi positivi....


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Comincia a cambiare il tuo nick.....và!
> C'è si Letteratura, ma trovo difficile sia solo coincidenza l'aumentare di sette sataniche, possessioni, malvagità gratuita, ma anche disordini internazionali, genocidi di popoli, guerre...soprattutto negli ultimi 100 anni


Oddio che sciocchezza...il mondo prima dei 100 anni era un inferno in terra.
Il potere della chiesa,guerre in europa di vario tipo,crociate,il medioevo ecc...


----------



## wildfrank (19 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oddio che sciocchezza...il mondo prima dei 100 anni era un inferno in terra.
> Il potere della chiesa,guerre in europa di vario tipo,crociate,il medioevo ecc...



Giustissimo, infatti tu menzioni l'europa....solo che ora i guai sono PLANETARI a ogni latitudine.....ok pensala pure come tu vuoi.


----------



## Hammer (19 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oddio che sciocchezza...il mondo prima dei 100 anni era un inferno in terra.
> Il potere della chiesa,guerre in europa di vario tipo,crociate,il medioevo ecc...



Anche senza andare lontano: aspettativa di vita media intorno ai 40-45, tasso di analfabetizzazione altissimo, conoscenze mediche limitatissime...


----------



## Butcher (22 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, infatti tu menzioni l'europa....solo che ora i guai sono PLANETARI a ogni latitudine.....ok pensala pure come tu vuoi.



Quello che stai affermando è secondo me un baggianata. 
Precedente al 1900 ci sono state più guerre che periodi di pace, e non solo in Europa (Cina, Giappone, Medio-oriente, Africa).
Comunque andiamo OT.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Luglio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quello che stai affermando è secondo me un baggianata.
> Precedente al 1900 ci sono state più guerre che periodi di pace, e non solo in Europa (Cina, Giappone, Medio-oriente, Africa).
> Comunque andiamo OT.



Gli storici che osservano il trend a livello mondiale affermano altrimenti; comunque non c'è problema.


----------

